# PARK4NIGHT



## jd_boss_hogg

PARK4NIGHT is a european website and smartphone app for aires, parking places and stopovers. It's the best one ive ever seen, and surely will soon be the standard for motorhomes aires.

I have no connection with this company/service providor, so this is not an advert - but ive found it SOOOO useful that i think everybody needs to take a look.

It's user run, so we as motrohomers can add, edit, comment , create all the nice places that we think others would want to stop. It's multilingual, although at the moment most of it is french based. Photo's can be uploaded, comments left etc

It has full mapping capability. You can download areas to your phone before you leave, so if you dont have internet access while travlling, you can have a local copy on your phone. You can store new sites and then just upload them when you are back in an area with coverage.

These guys have thought of almost everything, and i'd strongly suggest that you take a look at the website, but more importantly download the smartphone app. It's FREE !!!!

www.park4night.com or google apps park4night

So good, that maybe it deserves a sticky in this forum page ??


----------



## adonisito

Just stuck this on my phone, seems very good indeed, thanks.


----------



## TheNomad

Looks VERY useful indeed for finding aires/parking spots across France; and also motorhome repair businesses there too

Many thanks for telling us


----------



## GEMMY

Downloaded on my Galaxy pad..............looks useful.  thanks

tony


----------



## Medallionman

Just as a trial I searched for parking in Santander. It came up with co-ordinates 43.4615,-3.81111 which is 1 Calle Garmendia 39008 Santander Spain. This is a very narrow street with no obvious parking, never mind overnight facility. I would have hated to end up there with a large MH and a trailer! But the picture shows what appears to be a sea front. Does not bode well.
Anybody actually used it for real?
Brian


----------



## bigcats30

I have yet to find an app as good (offline) as campercontact

http://www.campercontact.com/

vast amount of info for Europe....and the app is brilliant however the website is outstanding.


----------



## rosalan

Both look good for France but for Spain, not so good.

Alan


----------



## jd_boss_hogg

Medallionman - yes, ive been using it and i'm very happy with it. Once the initial aires were added when the site was created, all of the new ones are added by users of the app. This is one of the great things about it, because it means that users can comment and change things that look wrong. However, it alos means that people can add wrong information. In this case with Santander, i have emailed the person who added it and suggested that they have picked the wrong address.......

There are about 10 aires being added every day - i'm looking forward to a few more UK users , because the Uk seems to be poorly represented when it comes to overnight camping spots !


----------



## Morphology

Free version doesn't let you download the database. For that you need the Pro version, which is *Subscription* based - €1.79 per month or €9.99 per year.

Website is based on Google maps, which is OK if you have an Internet connection, but not so good if roaming abroad.

They want to charge additionally €15 to download POI files for use in Sat Navs.

No thanks. I'll stick with Osmand+ (for offline maps, POI overlays, route planning), CamperContact (for offline Aire info) and CampingCar-infos.com (Online aires info).

Morph


----------



## scotty1

*Mortholigy*

Just had a look at camping car autos it is in foriegn lingo?


----------



## Morphology

*Re: Mortholigy*



scotty1 said:


> Just had a look at camping car autos it is in foriegn lingo?


Yes, it's in French. but it's very straightforward.

From the 'home' page click on 'Cliquez pour entrer' (click to enter)

Then, on the left-hand side, click on "Chercher / ajouter une aire" (search for / add an aire)

Click on a country

Click on a region on the map of that country

Browse about, clicking on the symbols for aires / parking / campsites etc.

Many contain photos & comments. A lot of the comments will be in French, but you can always translate them using >>Google Translate<<

The page that listed the countries also contains POI files that are free to download and which can be converted to suit most satnavs.

It's a great resource, and well worth persevering with even if you don't read French.


----------

